# Ci è voluto tempo



## viperetta511

Scusate mi è venuto un atroce dubbio: è corretto in italiano dire: Ci è voluto molto tempo per fare qualcosa?
Grazie


----------



## saltapicchio

E' correttissimo, magari puoi scrivere "c'è voluto molto tempo" che risulta più scorrevole e vicino alla forma parlata.


----------



## viperetta511

Grazie, mi suonava male...in realtà "c'è" è meglio.
Ciao


----------



## lautaro

Sì, però:

(A noi) ci è voluto molto tempo per fare qualcosa. 
(A noi) c'è voluto molto tempo per fare qualcosa.


----------



## sabrinita85

lautaro said:


> Sì, però:
> 
> (A noi) ci è voluto molto tempo per fare qualcosa.
> (A noi) c'è voluto molto tempo per fare qualcosa.




"C'È" è la contrazione di "CI È".

Pertanto, credo che:
(A noi) ci è voluto molto tempo per fare qualcosa. 
(A noi) c'è voluto molto tempo per fare qualcosa.


----------



## lautaro

Mah, secondo me (a noi) c'è voluto tempo è assolutamente scorretta...


----------



## sabrinita85

Non capisco come possa essere corretta un'elisione, e scorretta la non elisione ...


----------



## Necsus

lautaro said:


> Mah, secondo me (a noi) c'è voluto tempo è assolutamente scorretta...


Se ti riferisci all'elisione sarebbe forse più 'scorretto' (leggi _insolito_) non applicarla... Dal thread su elisione/troncamento:


> "L'elisione è normale con gli _articoli singolari_ (obbligatoria con 'lo' e 'la') e relative _preposizioni articolate_ [l'oro, un'amica, nell'età], _aggettivi dimostrativi singolari_ [quest'asino, quell'epoca], _bello/a_ [bell'uomo, bell'idea], _santo/a_ [sant'antonio, sant'Anna]_, 'come'_ e *'ci' davanti al verbo 'essere'* [com'è andata, *c'è*], _'quanto'_, e con varie espressioni idiomatiche [a quattr'occhi, l'altr'anno, senz'altro, etc.].


Oppure è la costruzione della frase, che non ritieni corretta?


----------



## lautaro

Discuto sul fatto che "ci" sia un complemento che introduce il dativo "a noi". "C'è" significa "esiste". 
"C'è occorso tempo per imparare il cinese"  
ma 
"Ci è occorso tempo per imparare il cinese" che sarebbe "A noi è occorso tempo per imparare il cinese"...

sbaglio?


----------



## sabrinita85

*A noi ci piace
A noi piace


A noi è voluto del tempo per imparare ...
A noi c'è *(o* ci è*)* voluto del tempo per imparare ...

*_CI_ non sempre equivale al pronome personale atono.
E C'È non significa solo "esiste".


----------



## lautaro

Hai un thread con le regole di _ci_?


----------



## Necsus

lautaro said:


> Discuto sul fatto che "ci" sia un complemento che introduce il dativo "a noi". "C'è" significa "esiste".
> "C'è occorso tempo per imparare il cinese"
> ma
> "Ci è occorso tempo per imparare il cinese" che sarebbe "A noi è occorso tempo per imparare il cinese"...
> 
> sbaglio?


A rigore no... Ma, premesso come dice Sabrinita che 'ci' ha funzioni diverse ed _esiste_ non è l'unico significato di _c'è_, va tenuto presente che _occorrere_ è usato anche in costruzioni impersonali (Garzanti: anche impers.: _occorre fare molta strada_, _occorre far presto_), dove sta per 'bisogna' o 'ci vuole', e che 'ci+verbo essere (=c'è)' è una costruzione che nasce e ricorre(va) forse più spesso nella lingua parlata, mentre _occorrere_ appartiene più alla lingua scritta, quindi in realtà non è facilissimo che s'incontrino. Insomma, 'ci (=a noi) è occorso' non mi sembra sbagliato, quello che invece, secondo me, effettivamente è sbagliato (e da qui forse nasce l'equivoco) è dire:


> (a noi) c'è voluto tempo è assolutamente scorretta...


perché in questo caso il 'ci' fa parte del verbo procomplementare _volerci_, non si riferisce affatto al _noi_ eventuale soggetto della frase. 

@ Sabri: ovviamente, se ricordi la discussione su 'a me mi', saprai già che non posso certo condividere la tua _crocerossa_ su 'a noi ci piace'...


----------



## viperetta511

Comunque volevo dirvi che il mio "ci è voluto molto tempo" non è "a noi", ma la traduzione dell'inglese "it took".
Grazie di questa utile discussione


----------



## Necsus

viperetta511 said:


> Comunque volevo dirvi che il mio "ci è voluto molto tempo" non è "a noi", ma la traduzione dell'inglese "it took".
> Grazie di questa utile discussione


Certo. Appunto per questo è corretto 'ci è [=c'è] voluto' (Hazon - to take) :
*15* occorrere, necessitare; *volerci*; richiedere: _[inglese]_, mi occorrerà, mi ci vorrà molto tempo per fare questo lavoro; _[inglese]_, le ci vorranno due ore per andare a Londra.

Sperando che la moderazione non ci censuri le due paroline inglesi...


----------



## housecameron

sabrinita85 said:


> *A noi ci piace*
> *A noi piace*


 
Brava Sabri 



Necsus said:


> @ Sabri: ovviamente, se ricordi la discussione su 'a me mi', saprai già che non posso certo condividere la tua _crocerossa_ (direi piuttosto "*crociata" *) su 'a noi ci piace'


 
Necsus, non posso pensare che TU dica _"a noi ci piace"_  
Finché si scherza va bene, ma parlando seriamente è un'espressione che non si può proprio sentire!
Non si può accettare passivamente tutto quello che gli "esperti" ci propinano! Ogni tanto bisogna avere anche il coraggio di dissentire


----------



## Necsus

housecameron said:


> Necsus, non posso pensare che TU dica _"a noi ci piace"_
> Finché si scherza va bene, ma parlando seriamente è un'espressione che non si può proprio sentire!
> Non si può accettare passivamente tutto quello che gli "esperti" ci propinano! Ogni tanto bisogna avere anche il coraggio di dissentire


House, se voglio enfatizzare il fatto che, a differenza di quello che pensano altri, a noi ci piace, lo dico eccome!  Al pari, ritengo, di moltissimi altri italiani, che non sono certo 'esperti' linguisti, e quindi, _con coraggio_, _dissento_ dal fatto che 'a noi ci piace' venga segnalato come errore _rossocrociato_, perché non lo è in base a nessuna regola, per le stesse ragioni per cui non lo è 'a me mi', e che non intendo certo ripetere qui...! Oh!  E chi starebbe scherzando?


----------



## saltapicchio

Necsus said:


> a noi ci piace, lo dico eccome


 
A noi ce piace, de magna' e bbeve e nun ce piace de lavora'... 


"C'è" come "esiste":
alcuni dei casi in cui si può anche scrivere "ci+verbo essere" possono essere "C'è qualcuno?" - " Non c'è nessuno" - "C'è chi dice no!" 

Un caso eclatante di ridondanza grafomaniacale è il celebre "Dio c'è" che per anni individui in crisi mistica (non credo ce ne fosse solo uno) hanno scritto sui cartelloni stradali per tutte le strade italiane.


----------



## sabrinita85

housecameron said:


> Necsus, non posso pensare che TU dica _"a noi ci piace"_
> Finché si scherza va bene, ma parlando seriamente è un'espressione che non si può proprio sentire!
> Non si può accettare passivamente tutto quello che gli "esperti" ci propinano! Ogni tanto bisogna avere anche il coraggio di dissentire



Perfettamente d'accordo!



saltapicchio said:


> Un caso eclatante di ridondanza grafomaniacale è il celebre "Dio c'è" che per anni individui in crisi mistica (non credo ce ne fosse solo uno) hanno scritto sui cartelloni stradali per tutte le strade italiane.


Crisi mistica? Mi sa, crisi di altro genere! 
[Si dice che_ Dio c'è_ sia un modo per far capire che nelle vicinanze è possibile trovare droga]

Comunque, perché è ridondante?


----------



## saltapicchio

sabrinita85 said:


> Perfettamente d'accordo!
> Crisi mistica? Mi sa, crisi di altro genere!
> [Si dice che_ Dio c'è_ sia un modo per far capire che nelle vicinanze è possibile trovare droga]
> Comunque, perché è ridondante?


 
Davvero? "Dio c'è" avrebbe avuto quel significato? E' che io l'ho visto scritto in posti assurdi, anche i più isolati (sempre su cartelloni stradali), e ti parlo anche di trent'anni fa, mica ieri.

Ridondante (aspetta che controllo...sì, ci può stare). Ridondanza nel senso di eccesso, abbondanza, che dove ti giri vedi 'sta scritta e ti viene da pensare "Ho capito! Ho capito!".


----------

